# *Saleen* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising - on cam



## Bellafire Farm

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising

She's been pacing for the past hour or two... trying to scratch her tail/looking back at her rear...stretching....rolling her head back, stiffening up her tail & rump, etc...

Plus every once in awhile I'll walk by and check my computer screen and I swear she is looking straight at me with those big eyes...like, "Hello out there? Can you get my mommy for me? Please?!"

Looking close to me!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

she finally turned around..is she streaming?


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Oh yay... I better log on!  Love watching that! LOL


----------



## Bellafire Farm

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Now she's decided to chill a bit...just stand in the corner & look innocent...
she must have heard me typing about her looking close! LOL!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

you can tell her tail is very arched, she's ready ... or truly an evil goat


----------



## Bellafire Farm

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Oh WOW! I just realized that Dreamer (if she's who I think she is?) is FULL SIBLING to my friends Buck "Chaotic Bliss" ... how cool! She'd be so excited to see this little girl kidding right now!


----------



## Bellafire Farm

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Hmmm... she's totally calmed down & is looking all sleepy now....

I'll have to type quieter next time! :ROFL:


----------



## CapriGem

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Is that a bubble??


----------



## CapriGem

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

False alarm I guess, hope she has them soon.


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

She's not in the stall this morning...is she the one in the main area who's looking very uncomfortable? Poor thing is huge! Wowza!


----------



## Bellafire Farm

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Hmmm, not sure. I was checking up on her until about 5 hours ago, and then I finally went to bed. 
I was sure she would be in the stall with a baby or two by the time I woke up!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Sorry guys, she still has her ligs, but they are loose. Her udder needs to fill a bit more too. I have her out with the others during the day. She has a kid sitting right on top of her rumen, which I think is causing some of her pain. The darn thing wont get off it. But because of all the labor like behavior I have her on cam in case it's the real thing. She keeps getting hay stuck to her chacha cause she keeps loosing more plug.. she has the never ending plug... ha ha

If you think you see her or anyone else in labor please give me a call or text message. My cell phone is the first number listed on the page, 978-870-3769. Thanks!


----------



## Bellafire Farm

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Gosh last night (about midnight your time) I thought for sure she was "serious" ... she kept reaching back/looking back and rolling her head back, then she'd stretch and the whole time her tail was stuck STRAIGHT out and/or up, she was pacing in circles, the works! ... poor baby just looked so uncomfortable!

My husband thought I was NUTS - watching a strangers barn cam in the middle of the night at a farm like 3 THOUSAND miles away! Ha Ha Ha! Little does he know...he's lucky I'm just watching and not shopping - YET! 

I believe Dreamers kidded before right? Do you happen to have any pics of her udder from then? My friend owns her full littermate brother up in Washington, I was going to get a doeling from him last year but she only had one (retained her).


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Her udder pics should be up on the website. Here is one. 









So she has a fair amount to fill yet according to that picture... lol


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Nice udder... :thumb:

wow... she is sure foolin with ya... isn't she...she'll probably....hold on... to those kids... til the cows come home... do you have any cows... :laugh:


----------



## peggy

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

I've peeked in and saw all the goaties. It only shows for a few minutes and then I have to refresh it to continue. What am I doing wrong??


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Do you have high speed internet?


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

It is probably your internet or computer. Do you have the latest version of flash player?

Tonight Dreamer has ligs for sure and Spices are so low I almost can't find them.And Spice's attitude is well.... not very nice. :shocked:


----------



## peggy

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

I have satellite internet, but just the lowest package. So that could be the problem. It does seem to be working better for me during the day though. But everything slows down in the evening on the web. Now, here's a silly question. I am having a blast checking in on the goaties, but is anything happening soon???? Waiting for those babies...lol....


----------



## Bellafire Farm

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

How come when I look at the Senior doe pen now it looks like it's covered in snow? Are they actually sleeping outside? It sure looks like there in a stall? Maybe it's just my view or ? Just wondering if everyone see's this, or just me? Certainly wouldnt surprise me if it's just me - LOL! 

My goaties RUN at the very first sign of moisture coming. I've heard others talk about their goats sleeping outside and I think "Really?!?...Man mine are big BABIES!" The only time they'll even lay down outside is if it's bright sunshine and eighty plus degrees!! Even then, they come in at night. Boy, I've gotta bunch of softies!! LOL!


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

I think she put down sand earlier. When I checked in last, she was cleaning the floor and it's either sand or very fine shavings. And now I feel like a stalker :greengrin:


----------



## Bellafire Farm

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*



> And now I feel like a stalker


 :ROFL: 
Yeah, you...me...and the other 30 of us watching!!!


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

At least I'm in good company :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

its very fine shavings - basically sawdust


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Yeah, it's sawdust I get from a local guy. He sells it MUCH cheaper than the big brown compressed bags. It comes in old grain sacks and when they bring more shavings I return the sacks.

I doubt anyone is going to kid tonight... but you never know. I told them i wasn't going to check on them tonight so they may try to squeeze some kids out 

Don't worry my girls run from snow, rain, weather too. They were pissed when I kicked them out to get some sun while I cleaned the stall. :roll:

I'm thinking Saleen is waiting for New Years day to kid so she would kid on her b-day. lol


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Wouldn't that be great, New Year's babies?? Saleen would be great for that....any of them would. Here is to safe kiddings, and healthy babies! Can't wait to see them! :lovey:


----------



## peggy

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

OOOOh, I see Spice is in a stall by herself..... Looks like somethng is happening.....how exciting.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Oh darn! I'm in the car (on my phone) so I can't view. Must call ashley. Is she in the stall with her?


----------



## peggy

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

I don't see anyone in the stall with her and right now she is munching, so we'll just keep an eye....


----------



## Allipoe

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Nothing happening, other than her looking at the door a lot. Hehe. Dangit, now I have to leave this on at my friends New Years Party..because I don't wanna miss it!!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Sorry, didn't get to post here yet. Spice's ligs are mostly gone, but not all the way. Since she is the closest tonight, she gets the stall tonight. But I doubt she is going to go by midnight. I would love it, but I doubt it. Saleen's udder has filled more and so has Gale's. We just wait and watch more. *sigh*


----------



## peggy

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Oh darn.....lol.... I was so excied when I saw her in the stall. But either way, it won't be long. Just a quick question, how much can a person expect a good quality dwarf to milk???


----------



## liz

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

A good quality doe can give 2 quarts twice a day. Some extremely great does can go over


----------



## liz

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Being able to "look down" on her shows that she's dropped....she has a point to her butt!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Ashley said earlier today her ligs were almost gone


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Ok, I'm headed to bed. Gale seems to be up and about tonight which is not like her, so if you can keep an eye on both the main stall and spice that would be great. Call me if anything is up.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*



liz said:


> A good quality doe can give 2 quarts twice a day. Some extremely great does can go over


um you mean 2 quarts a day -- because I rarely see a normal nigerian giving a gallon of milk a day those are the exceptional does. My high milkers gave me 1 quart a milking


----------



## liz

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*



> um you mean 2 quarts a day -- because I rarely see a normal nigerian giving a gallon of milk a day those are the exceptional does. My high milkers gave me 1 quart a milking


Yup...thats what I meant, started on the home made elderberry wine a wee bit too early :ROFL:


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Anybody else watching Spice? I'm trying to figure out if she's in labor or just wants out of that stall...she's pawing at the ground lot and moving around

edit: Somebody just checked on her. I feel so relieved. I was about to make a call :laugh:
Can't imagine how I'm going to feel when it's my own goats :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Spice is in early labor and gale's udder has doubled so she is in the stall next to her. I have to go to a family thing. Will be back soon, but let me know if you see pushing. I'm running late. lol


----------



## Iwantgoats

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Wish I didn't have to leave and go to the feed store. Gale sure looks uncomfortable. I almost think she'll go first. Anyone else watching?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

Im watching!

I do think Gale looks like she will go first also


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

I'm watching!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*



TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Im watching!
> 
> I do think Gale looks like she will go first also


Ditto! I am trying to watch but have to do my house chores too! I hope I don't miss anything!


----------



## milk and honey

*Re: Dreamer @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising looks like contractio*

is spice having contractions or just crying?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

I think she is having contractions...


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

nothing strong yet if so --- because she is wagging her tail


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

SOMETHINGS GOIN ON WITH GALE!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

what do you mean Laura?


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

both does look posty but neither is pushing yet


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Spice sure is hollering alot. Go Spice! Go Gale! This is so exciting!


----------



## Kfin

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

This is so neat. I sure hope I can see the kidding of both does. I would love to see it. But Have to leave for about an hour or two and take care of the horses and stuff around here. I will keep checking in however.

I have never seen a goat give birth but it sure looks like Spice is upset.

Also Gale is chewing her cud is that common for them to do when in labor? I figured they would be more like Spice is.


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Was Spice pushing or peeing? I've never seen any of this before.


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Peeing, looks like she is having some pretty good contractions right now though!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Spice just hollars all the time when in prelabor from what I remember and she also chewed cud while pushing.

Each goat is different on how they will be in labor.


----------



## liz

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Neither one of them are happy...Spice is sure beating up the stall wall! I'm assuming they can see each other through it?


----------



## Kfin

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

I love being able to watch the goats live. It is so neat.

Does anyone know if it is hard to get set up with Mare Stare?

I already have a nice barn camera set up, and I have a nice computer, and the cable internet. I just need the video capture device they talk about on the site, But I was wondering if the process is difficult to do?

I would like to set it up for my girls, mostly because it will be my first time to kid them out and would love the extra set of experienced eyes. Plus if anything does go wrong I could talk to one of yall on the phone and you could see whats happening, might make it easier to help me if I where to need it.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

looks like ashley is now home


----------



## firelight27

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Looks like we may have babies soon. Spice looks close to popping them out. Looks like my kiddings...sitting quietly in the corner of the stall while my does crawl all over me looking for scratches and comfort. Then they get down to business...eventually. Usually after I have read an entire book.


----------



## Iwantgoats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

I think Spice is trying to say "Get up your in my spot" Lol


----------



## RPC

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

I just can't get over how small nigis are. Seeing her sitting down and still reaching down to pet her is just crazy to me since I have Boers.


----------



## peggy

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

yep, Spice is still beating up the wall. I am not sure if she was peeing or pushing, but it looked like pushing. ooooohhhh, how exciting.


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Spice looks determined to rip that stall apart! Yep, I think it's almost time! :clap:

I thought it looked like she was pushing that time.


----------



## firelight27

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

I can't tell if she is pushing or quietly making noises. She was squawking a lot, and every time they squawk like that their body heaves like they are pushing. It can be frustrating when they are not even squawking but making barely audible noises that make them look like they are pushing. Lol.

But she may be! And she was pawing a lot and getting up and down. I'm betting within the half hour. That is my imaginary, wager.


----------



## firelight27

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Hmm...may change that to within the next 15 minutes. To me, it definitely looks like pushing now.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Still nothing as far as I can see, Ive been watching for about 2 hours and she definitely does look more stressed.


----------



## firelight27

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

I was sure she was pushing, but now maybe I just think it is her constant squawking. Gee...this is even more difficult to guess at over a black and white, fuzzy camera image than in real life! Lol. Exciting though! I have never watched a live birth of any kind over a webcam!


----------



## firelight27

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Oh, definitely pushes now.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Kfin

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

What did they give her? and what does it do?


----------



## Iwantgoats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Looked like a drench. Electrolytes, minerals, alittle power punch to help her out since she probably hasn't had much to eat or drink today if she's been in labor.


----------



## firelight27

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

She was pushing off and on for awhile. She seems to get distracted, seems she got especially distracted when everyone got up and was moving around. Goats can be frustrating. I have some that give birth immediately at the point they get down and start pushing...and others that do what this doe does....get down and push, then get back up and wander forever, then repeat.


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

What is this movement that looks like she has hiccups? So much to learn here :chin:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

the hicccups are her body moving to the little maa sounds she is making (the talking to the babies)


----------



## Iwantgoats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

My guess would be she's bleating or being very vocal. Atleast that's what it looks like to me, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Yep...she is talking to her babies...it is so cute..... :thumb:


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Awww, that's sweet!


----------



## Kfin

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

They took her somewhere, I sure hope everything is ok :?


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Any ideas to where they went?

ETA: never mind, shes back.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

I hope everything is okay too!


----------



## Kfin

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Oh good she is back :clap:


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Whew, she's back. My heart skipped a beat.


----------



## RowdyKidz

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Hoping everything is going ok....I believe this is the doe that Ashley had a problem with last year? :whatgoat:

Fingers crossed everything goes well... ray: ray:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

She is talking like it's going out of style and licking herself. I gave her power punch and calcium drench.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

If you had to guess, How much longer do you expect until she kids? and what is your cut off time before you take her to the vets?

This is my first time seeing a doe kid so I want to take in all the information I can get.


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

I think she's starting to push??


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

this labor stuff can take a while.

If a doe is pushing for more then 30 min then I go in to check if a kid is stuck. If I can't maneuver the kid into position then its time to call a vet - but so far I havent had that happen.

nah I doubt she is pushing because Ashley is just sitting there (Spice is her baby, if she is pushing then Ashley would be at her butt checking the whole time )


----------



## liz

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Not long now! She sure is a talker....I'm so glad that she has such an awesome goat mom...and gramma to keep her company, this is I think the best bonding time with special goaties, Spice and her herdmates are very lucky ladies.


----------



## milk and honey

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

My mom and I are tuned in...mom has dementia, but she is captivated by the show...my favorite quote of the evening.."can they fly?"


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

How sweet watching Spice with Ashley.....she loves her momma! Can't wait to see them babies!
Best Wishes for a smooth delivery for Spice and her momma!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Hope she has them soon, been tuning in and out all day. Good luck.


----------



## lissablack

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Ashley really needs a chair in there. This is fascinating. I always missed it last kidding season.

Jan


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

:ZZZ: tired! I came in to warm up. Spice has not pushed yet.. who knows when since every goat is diff. I did check her and nothing yet. :hair:


----------



## kannm

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

She's up and down. Looks so uncomfortable. I want a barn cam now for when our girls are in labor.


----------



## kannm

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

OMG is she having contractions right now?


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

she is still hanging in there.... :wink:

she looked up at the camera....as if to say ....I know you are watching......she is adorable...... :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

I saw that too!

Shes so cute!


----------



## peggy

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Yep, I saw her looking up at the camera too...cute.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

HeHe....I even waved at her...silly me...LOL :laugh: ...I feel like.... I'm right there with her.... :hi5:


----------



## liz

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Shes contracting. Did anyone see her chewing her cud like she was really mad? lol...mine do the same, it's almost like it helps with the discomfort.


----------



## Iwantgoats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

That was a push? She's gearing up for sure now. Hopefully before I go to bed we'll see babies :clap: Come on Spice!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Yep... poor baby... very uncomfortable..... mine do that as well .... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

COME ON SPICE!!!

We are here for you!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Is anyone going to call ashley?


----------



## Iwantgoats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Should someone call or text Ashley?


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Go Spice! A ton of my FB friends are watching ya!


----------



## liz

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Did you notice how she has been sorta rolling on her right side? Lining those triplets up for the evacuation!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

shes pushin hard now!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

YAY shes not alone lol


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

I seen that..... :thumb:

Ashley is out there now... checking her.....


----------



## liz

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

LOL..... I want a web cam!!! It's absolutely thrilling to see babies born states away!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

sending lots of prayers for a successful kidding right now. Ashley really needs this to go well so she can start off the kidding season right.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

I am with you Liz..it is a wonderful miracle..... :grouphug: :greengrin:

Sending Prayers that way...come on Spice...you can do it.... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Prayers for a textbook healthy delivery!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Prayers for a safe and fast delievery!!

COME ON SPICE


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

baby #1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

YAY!!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

looking healthy--shakin it's head around


----------



## Iwantgoats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

1st one out!! Looking good!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

:leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

believe its a boy


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

#2!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

second should be a girl

oh I am so excited for ashley!! Textbook kidding


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

GOOOOOO SPICE!


----------



## liz

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

#2 is a doe!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

cute little girl


----------



## RowdyKidz

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

I'm so glad everything went ok!!!

I went out to feed my goaties got home and less than a minute later she had babies! How exciting!!! :leap:  :clap: :leap:  :clap:

So glad everything went ok!!! :greengrin: :thumb:

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Iwantgoats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Absolutely Adorable!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Im glad I got to watch this!


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

How awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Aww... that is so neat to see..... what a good momma.....and Ashley ..is doing a very good job as well..... :thumb:


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

I thought for sure she would have triplets but looks like just healthy beatiful twins


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Not sure... if she is done yet... can't see her caboose..... :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Any wattle babies??? LOL


----------



## Kfin

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

This is so amazing. So glad we can watch, I am learning every second and trying to prepare for my girls, it will be their first and my first, so this is super helpful.

Congrats and the beautiful :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

She may be done after all..... twins...I wonder what they are?


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

baby goats are the sweetest things on earth..can't wait for my kidding season to start in about 5 weeks!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

The first was a boy, second was a girl


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

YAY!!!!!! Spice!!! way to go! That was great being able to watch! Now Sunshine, and I can sleep! we have been wwatching off and on all day!!

So cool Thanks for letting us in on your special time!! :stars:


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Ohmigosh they are so cute! Waggin' their little tails already.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*



> The first was a boy, second was a girl


You think so ... :chin:

Thank you Ashley ...this does help ...all that are new.. to the birthing world.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Thats what stacey said I thought lol

Apparanetly they are texting!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Aww....got cha...HeHe.... :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Kfin

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

I am reading on the Mare Stare board for Spice and one finger means boy, two fingers means girl.


----------



## liz

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Healthy and very alert babies!! Congratulations Ashley and Spice!!

Ashley has a signal...1 finger up for a buck..2 for a doe, the 1st was a buck..2nd a doe


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

I MUST KNOW IF THERES WATTLES!!!! lol


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*



> I am reading on the Mare Stare board for Spice and one finger means boy, two fingers means girl.


 Thanks .....now I know what that meant.... :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## firelight27

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Gee, I knew I shouldn't go to the store. But my husband would be very angry if I skipped his dinner to watch someone else's goat give birth on a webcam. Lol.


----------



## coconutheadfarm

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Congrats on the babies! We've been watching for a few hours now... we thought that we'd have New Years babies, but the girls decided otherwise. We were hoping for a girl and a boy so that we could name them Sparkle and Firecracker. Thanks for sharing so that we could watch a New Years birth after all. :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

:laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## Kfin

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Now I am wondering about Gale? Is she close tonight? would love to see her kid to :clap: :leap:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

My FB friends LOVE seeing babies born. I have 123 comments on the link currently LOL. I promised to link them to fluffy pics when we get them


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

:thumbup: :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Im already in love with those little cuties!


----------



## Iwantgoats

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Well now we know about Gale!! Come on Gale!! A Double feature :leap:


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

We're in with Gale now!!! :leap:


----------



## Kfin

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

She posted on the Mare Stare board that Gale is in labor and looks very close now so she switched the camera. :leap: I get to see another one :greengrin:


----------



## peggy

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I am so glad I got to see Spice have her babies and hoopefully Gale has a good birth too.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I love that the baby got stuck!

Go gale!


----------



## Iwantgoats

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Has Gale kidded before or is she a FF?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

shes an FF


----------



## RowdyKidz

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Awesomeness!!! :greengrin:


----------



## lissablack

*Re: Spice @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising early labor*

Now they are sitting with Gale, is she in labor too? They will be exhausted.

Whoof!

How cool the cam is, though.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Holy cow.... :shocked: that is a busy night for sure.... go Gale... :thumb: :hug: ray:


----------



## Kfin

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

You know if your kidding area is not to far from your house the camera at Harbor freight is really nice, it is color and has audio. We used it for two season with our mares foaling, worked great. And you can get a longer cable if you need to from lowes its just a 4way phone line. And its only $29.
Just thought I would pass that on so anyone that would like a camera can know its not super expensive.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Came up for a second. Yep. Spice had a boy with blue eyes and a girl with brown. Both are polled, no wattles. I changed the cam cause gale is having hard contractions now. Gale is a FF. Very very very happy about Spice, and so is she!!

Thank you for all the well wishes.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

No wattles?? This saddens me...IM STILL IN LOOOOOVE with them!


----------



## newmama30+

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Yaaa, for Spice I missed I was out checking my two hope I don't miss Gale. After watching this I'm getting two Wireless Barn Cams. One for each barn, seems a whole lot simpler than doing middle of the night barn checks, but I still will do them just cause I kind of like the peace of it, and the girls are much calmer at 1am than they are during the day.


----------



## Kfin

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

is anyone else having issues with the camera, or is it my internet?


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

No issues here!


----------



## newmama30+

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

no your not alone, i am having problems too.


----------



## RowdyKidz

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Oh my gosh I am LOVING Spice's babies!!


----------



## CrazyAcre

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Congrats on Spices twins, they are adorable and so worth watching and waiting for 3 days...lol
Makes me want kids now, but I will have to wait for February for our 1st doe's to start kidding..
Got my fingers crossed for at least 1 doe for Gale !!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

barn cameras are a life saver! We bought one last year love it! I'm going to especially love it this year since I have kids due a month earlier than usual & Feb. is usually very cold here. Now..if I could only figure out how to make it connect with the internet...ok..now back to watching Gale! I've been watching these girls for the past 5 hours on & off!


----------



## greatcashmeres

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Congrats to Spice and all there! :stars: So fun watching her lovin on those babies. 

Gale, bless her trying to get comfy-easy kidding vibes sent her way.



pelicanacresMN said:


> barn cameras are a life saver!


Yes, spot on, I wouldn't be without one-I love mine.


----------



## liz

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I love my barn cam!! Hasn't been turned off in almost a year, first thing I do at 4 am before heading out to feed is to look at the TV and do a head count!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Gale does NOT seem happy at all lol

COME ON BABIES!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

yeah she's pushing and moving around a lot


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Shes pushin goooooood now


----------



## milk and honey

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I think Gale decided to just quit


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

She is having good contractions!


----------



## milk and honey

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Yea! That looks like the real deal


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

COME ONNNNNNNN lol


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

im told she is pushing now


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Ashley....congrats to you and Spice on the babies, I missed it darn it.......went to bed early with a head cold. Now I will jump over and hope to catch Gale having hers!

Best wishes.....bless your heart, I bet you are one tired momma!


----------



## liz

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

On my way out to feed, gotta be at work soon....I hope that Gale delivers as quick and easy as Spice did.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

she is dragging it out thats for sure


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

My goodness it's been a long time now. Poor RunAround and Gale!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

her water broke at least thats progress


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Looks like she's going to go in and have a look now


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

she told me the kid is right there she just wont push hard


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Poor mama. Do you think it's because she's tired? Would a calcium drench help in a situation like this?


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

she might be tired or a kid is mispositioned I dont know

she has already been given the works ashley said -- but yes if you hadnt given calcium in a situation like this with a slow pusher I would recommend it


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

That's what I thought I remember reading. I sure hope Gale gets that baby out soon without much more trouble.


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I just woke up. Crossing fingers. C'mon Gale!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Kid is out, I hope s/he's okay


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

one kid out thnk you lord!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

and out pops the second haha


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Huge relief to see those babies...I was starting to really worry


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

looks like the second's cord cut a bit close - hopefully she can tie it off :S


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Come on little baby...


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Twin doelings I think?


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

two girls YAY


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

girls, yay!
So glad the second one perked up finally.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Is there going to be a third?


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

looks like she is planning on a third.....she sure was big enough


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

#3


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

:stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

boy


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

buckling I think


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

holy cow, another?


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Looks like there might be another. Oh my.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

#4...gorgeous


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

baby number 4 wohoo i think this is her first set of quads and another girl


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I missed the gender...doeling?


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Oh my goodness.....how cute, cute, cute! So happy they finally made their entrance into this scary world, they have no idea how many crazy goat lovers were watching with such anticipation and excitement for their birth! Congrats to Gale, Ashley and grandma!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*



Epona142 said:


> I missed the gender...doeling?


yes


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Wow...quads out of a FF. No wonder Gale took her time!


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Congrats on all the babies Ashley! Wow.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

i only see three anyone see all 4?


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

One is in her jacket isnt it


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

in her coat LOL arty:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

nevermind its in Dianne's coat lol


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

That must be #2...I hope she gets stronger


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Awesome!!! :stars: 
So I go to work last night... It's dead and I'm watching the goat show all night. I get a call to go do a patient and quickly come back.
Look at MareStare and Spice has two babies... YAY.
I'm not upset though because I see Gale is getting ready... I'll watch her instead.
I wake up this morning, let out my goaties and come back...
Gale has 4!!!! WOW!

Missed them both!!
But congtrats they're finally here! How exciting!
Caryn


----------



## wookiee

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Congratulations! How wonderful! Congrats to Phoenix Rising and all her connections!

Thanks Stacey for the play by play commentary! :clap:


----------



## Allipoe

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

ACK! I missed it all!!!! But WOW...four babies, and two on the other! Thats sooo many babies! Now I am getting all excited about our girls!!

Congratulations!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I managed to sleep about 2 hours last night. Gale had very very bad presented kids. First one out had her head down, second just popped out, but cord broke very very bad and she lost a lot of blood. She is very very weak and I have her in with me. Third kid was the boy, and fourth kid was a girl, came out backwards with legs bent before I could do anything.


----------



## 4kids

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Is number 2 a tea cup or just weak from loss of blood? Hope she/he pulls through. Get some sleep!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Congrats Ashley on both kiddings. Will have you in our prayers for the little one you have with you.....

Hope you can get some sleep


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

congrats on the quads too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I was able to watch Gale this morning too, and wow Ashley! Congrats on the quads! It sounds like things could have been so much worse, so thank goodness it wasn't! I hope the 2nd doeling will be okay, poor baby, how do you treat a kid when that happens?

Again Congrats on all the new babies!!!!! And I hope your able to get some more rest!

Edited to add:

Spice's baby LOVES that spot under the heat lamp. It looks like mama is trying to push the other one over to stand under it too :laugh: Ooops..nevermind it's time to eat! :wink: 
And Gale's kids...omg they are just too cute! That one was working hard trying to climb on top of mama...


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Wow!!! glad all is well, hope the little girl pulls through for you. 
My 4yo son woke me up at 3:30 am our time(6:30 yours) saw you in the stall with her. I couldn't keep myself awake to keep watching. Then woke up 6:30 my time and KIDS!!! :stars:

Congrats on all the beautifull kids!!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I will pray.. for all your goats ...to be well....... :hug:

What a traumatic experience... after the 1st one went so well... hopefully with.. a little rest and a few days..the baby.. will be stronger.... hope you get some rest.... 2 hours just isn't enough..... :hug: ray:


----------



## fruittartcaprines

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Congrats on both kiddings! Can't believe we missed Gale, we watched for a long time! Thank heavens you were able to help with the birth!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

How are they this morning? you mentioned you had one in the house, how is she?

I'm watching the camera off and on still and I see that one of Spice's kids sure have a strong will to live, he/she is bumping like crazy!


----------



## firelight27

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I can't believe she had four kids as a first time mom! Amazing! Good job assisting too! She is a stunning doe. I looked her up on the doe page and would be ecstatic to get all of those babies from her.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Spices Kids!










The girl:

















The boy:

















I'm so thrilled they are both polled. Flash threw some flashy kids yet again!!! Spice is just thrilled with herself. Both kids will be for sale 

Oh and if you missed the birth it was recorded:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

So im thinking you should take the girl and ship her to me!!! 

Im so in love! 

Very cute congrats!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

They are really cute I just wish my whale would pop her kids out.


----------



## liz

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

GORGEOUS!!! Spice did very well!


----------



## jduwall

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

They are so cute...that cam is amazing...


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

ally, the pics you have been waiting for also, Gales kiddos!

First Doe out:









Second doe out(the one in the house right now)









Third kid out, Buck:









and the fourth kid out, Doe:









and everyone together except the weak doe. 









One GREAT thing is I finally got her to nurse off mom and she stood up! She still isn't strong enough to walk around in the stall and get enough milk so she stays in. Also can't keep her body temp up outside yet. But we are making small steps. 

And thank you everyone for your support and kind words. They mean a lot. Gale got some antibiotics and will get another shot for the pain tomorrow if she still seems really sore.


----------



## jduwall

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

They are beautiful....congrats...Sending prayers your way for the little girl.... xoxox


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

YAY!!!! :stars: they are GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

OMG just send them all to me....SERIOUSLY


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I can send you spices girl for sure Laura


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

OMG ASHLEY....I sorta hate you when you do this to me....lol....How much? TELL ME!!! lol


----------



## liz

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Gale did TREMENDOUSLY well! All are beautiful....and aren't these the first quads for you? I pray the weak baby gets strong enough to play with her siblings, I love watching new babies find their legs...Spices twins are like little jumpin beans already.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Yep! This is the first set of quads and it's crazy they are from a FF!!! :shocked:


----------



## jduwall

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I am totally hooked on your web cam...have to get one...

Quads....WOW...how many will she have next ??? lol


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I had a FF deliver quads last year! It was CRAZY!!! I thought for sure she only had 1 MAYBE 2 in there, and then she just kept poppin em out :shocked: I can't wait to see what she does this year!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

GOOD JOB GALE!!

Poor momma, glad shes ok, hope the babies all stay nice and healthy!


----------



## liz

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

My Penny's dam Creekside Farm Miss Priss had quads her FF and after triplets in July 09(Penny was 1 of 3 does) she had quads again in May! Gale may be setting a trend for you! How exciting....6 kids from 2 does within hours of each other! I really hope you got some sleep!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Aww...they are so precious.....I love them.... a big Congrats.... :hug: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Sleep?!? Whats that? :help: :shocked:


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Ok Ashley...hubby says you need to just wether that little buck and send him to us  They all are sooooo very precious.....we are pulling for that little one to get stronger so she can join her family! I believe there is nothing cuter than a baby goat....just lov'em!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

That can be arranged 

Just fed the little girl some more and now off to get another two hours sleep before we need to feed again. :ZZZ:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Awww I hope the little doeling gets better, many thoughts and prayers going out to her, she sure is a cutie. 
How do you treat a baby with blood loss who is weak like she is?


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I had a lot of people watching and rooting for you on FB  They LOVED it. I think the link comments got to over 150+ on my page between Spice and Gale.

Did anyone record Gale's birth? I know a lot of the people on my FB missed it so I was curious.


----------



## lissablack

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

They are beautiful kids. Sending hugs to the little one with the cord problem. I missed Gale's kidding, but the cam is terrific, what a neat thing you are doing. Also, hooray for your stamina! (When are the next ones due?) Hope you get caught up on sleep soon.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*



> Sleep?!? Whats that? :help: :shocked:





> Just fed the little girl some more and now off to get another two hours sleep before we need to feed again. :ZZZ:


 I see you figured out what sleep is...LOL :wink: :hug:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

With a kid this small you mostly pray she pulls through. Her sugars dropped big time since she wouldn't suckle, so I brought her in and her mouth was cold and she wasn't really moving. I couldn't get the feeding tube down her mouth since she is so small, so I put some karo under her tounge and within a couple minutes she was looking perkier. Then I tried to tube her again, but couldn't get it down still, but she started sucking, so that is when I tried the bottle and she managed to drink. Since then I give her karo if she seems too out of it and she now tells me when she needs a bottle(like now.. 1am) and sucks down a whole ounce.

Still not positive she is going to pull through, but with every hour she seems to get stronger.

The other thing you could do for blood loss is obviously a blood transfusion, but the requires a vets intervention and it would cost a fair amount of $$ Or they can be given IV or SQ fluids, but you need to be careful the fluids aren't too cold.

Now I am going to lay down and sleep for another 2 hours before getting up again. :ZZZ: :help: :doh:


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Oh Ashley, you poor thing......this is preparing you for having human kids some day! My husband and I were talking about you when we went to bed last night and how you have not had much sleep and now trying to pull that tiny baby through and give her life......kudos to you! You are a great goat momma!

I pray she continues to get stronger and is bouncing around before you know it!


----------



## flyindranch

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

What stunning babies!! I hope the little gal you have in with you get better.. Another thing you might if the Caro stops helping is honey..


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

They are beautiful! You did a great job holding it together when it got tough.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Thanks everyone! The little girl made it through the night and is now over 24 hours old! Woot!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Thanks so much for the explination Ashley! And I'm so happy to hear she is hanging in there! Do you know how big she is compared to the others?

Yep this definitely prepares you for kids as human kids have to nurse ever 2 hours when they are born too!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Good thing is I'm never having human kids, so no worries. 

She weighed in at 1.6 pounds in the afternoon yesterday after drinking and ounce of milk. he he he


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I am so glad.. she is doing OK.... still praying for the little ones... :hug: ray:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

I'm guessing it's safe to name her... don't want to jinx it.

But I am going to call her Phoenix Rising Summer Salt


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Oh.... I love that name....great name choice... :clap:  :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

What are the others' names? Curious. I like that name btw...


----------



## liz

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Ashley...the lack of sleep you have had is showing in the strength you have given little Summer Salt :hug: I will continue to keep her in my prayers, you are absolutely FABULOUS :clap:


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

And I should have also said-you rock-that is a lot of kidding to tend to for one night-and save a weak one too! Prayers to little Summer Salt...


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Is Dreamer looking like she is getting closer?


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Just put dreamer on cam. I don't think tonight, probably tomorrow. Her ligs are very low and udder is filling.

I am SOOO tired :ZZZ:

Salt is doing good, gets up and down a lot more and is more active


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

That is WONDERFUL that Salt is doing so well. What a cutie. Might as well put Dreamer up-you never know with these crazy goats. Here's to some solid SLEEP for you tonight and Dreamer kidding in the morning. You have been a busy gal!


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*



RunAround said:


> Yep! This is the first set of quads and it's crazy they are from a FF!!! :shocked:


wow...they were your first quads. Amazing. You got them all out and they are still here and doing great. I have a FF who is as big as a HOUSE with four to five weeks to go. If she has quads, I'm not sure what to do. Wouldn't it be almost guaranteed for bad presentation with THAT many kids? Just trying to look into the future for me...is it if in doubt, go in and check? SCARY! :scratch:


----------



## Kfin

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*

Our Neighbor up the street from us, had a doe that gave birth about 3 years ago, she was HUGE I mean I thought something was wrong with her she was so large. She had 6 babies, all but one died, and the mother died just a few days later. They could not believe she had so many, they thought quads probably. They still have the little buck that lived, he is super cute, I think he is either a nigi, or a pigmy. not real sure how to tell the difference yet. But I did not even think 6 was possible.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Gale @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had twins)*



logansmommy7 said:


> RunAround said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! This is the first set of quads and it's crazy they are from a FF!!! :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> wow...they were your first quads. Amazing. You got them all out and they are still here and doing great. I have a FF who is as big as a HOUSE with four to five weeks to go. If she has quads, I'm not sure what to do. Wouldn't it be almost guaranteed for bad presentation with THAT many kids? Just trying to look into the future for me...is it if in doubt, go in and check? SCARY! :scratch:
Click to expand...

They aren't always tangled. Gales first girl was coming right at first and then tucked her head down last second. With a FF you can't just stick your hand right in there. You need to have a LOT of lube and stretch her slowly in there and eventually you get in. You just need to keep a level head.. or at least look like it. 
I never even question checking kid placement anymore. I always check. It's much easier to fix a poorly positioned kid when it is still far back in the birth canal rather than when it's half out and you can't push it back in.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Ok going to bed. Call if you think she is pushing.


----------



## Allipoe

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

She sure is: *CHOMPCHOMPCHOMPCHOMP...staaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre*

Looks interesting to me. And shes up and down a whole lot too....


----------



## jduwall

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Wow...she looks really close..up and down, calling and I could have sworn I saw a contraction or a big stretch....  :leap:


----------



## Sunny Daze

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Congrats on all the kids and the quads! I actually managed to see both Spice and Gale  The most I had was quints last year and they all managed to survive although I had to tube feed one. That is amazing she had quads her FF though!! Kidding starts in March here, can't wait!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

She should be going soon. She did let me sleep through the night and I thank her for that.


----------



## VickiH

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

I'll be rooting for you! Woot! :clap:


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Ashley, Sorry I have missed all the excitment, but it sounds like so far so good. Congrats.

My problem is if I go to Mare stare, I can not get off of it. I get so hooked on all the animals.

Very Very Beautiful babies.

But with all this take care of yourself also, don't forget about that. :hug:


----------



## jduwall

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

OM Goodness.....it looks like it is time~~!! I love the web cam....I am so excited


----------



## Allipoe

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

That is one churned up goat.  Poor girl is all in a dither...


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Dreamer is a pretty girl, and I want to see her kid, but think I might end up missing it  I hope someone might record it and put it up on youtube for those who might miss it!


----------



## jay13

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

She is all over the place, but you can tell she loves her human!  Its almost like she can't decide what to do but she is making her bed it looks like so hopefully soon. AN i LOVE the cam, wish I knew how to record for later viewing since I'm still pretty new to the goat kidding thing.


----------



## mommaB

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

SHe sure loves her momma! :lovey:


----------



## VickiH

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Think I saw something!


----------



## CapriGem

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

What did I miss??


----------



## VickiH

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

I thought I saw a bubble...but she's still up and moving around, so I guess we keep waiting. Oh this is so exciting!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Somethins gonna happen sooooooon


----------



## VickiH

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Did you see that?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Ya....that was....weird!


----------



## jay13

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

See what? She has settled down now at least  I feel sorry for Ashley... she must be out of hair by now and is wearing a wig


----------



## VickiH

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

I wonder if I have time to grab my coffee from the kitchen? Looks like it's imminent...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

If you RUN!


----------



## VickiH

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

*pant, pant* I'm back. I made it. I'm ready now. Go ahead Dreamer :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

BAHAHAHAHAHA

Guess you could of walked.....BUT you were prepared!!

She did some baby pushes....COME ON DREAMER!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Okay this is just so not fair..... Ashley is on her 3rd kidding in a matter of a couple of days, and my doe who I've been anxious to kid that was due a few days ago is still holding her kid in!!! Ashley please can we get our girls together so your can tell mine how to do it? hehe...

Good Luck with Dreamer, she's a beautiful girl!


----------



## VickiH

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

All right, she brought the birthing kit in!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

UH OH!!!!

That means business!!!

Hope she goes soon IM SO EXCITED!


----------



## firelight27

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Oh gee, another one already! Yay! I might not miss this one!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Looks like shes loosing the plug!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Poor girl looks so uncomfortable


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

PUSH DREAMER PUUUUUUUUSH


----------



## farmergal

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

I see a bubble!


----------



## liz

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

little buck


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

YAY A LITTLE BABY


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

YAY A LITTLE BABY


----------



## VickiH

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

He looks big


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

HES SO CUTE!

Definently a big boy


----------



## firelight27

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Is two fingers a girl or boy?


----------



## liz

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Little girl!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

A LITTLE GIRL WOOOOO


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Doe. How exciting, she is really busy.


----------



## firelight27

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Awesome!


----------



## liz

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Another textbook delivery!!! AWESOME......Those are nice sized babies too.


----------



## Allipoe

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Oh MAN. I love that little doe!!!! Congrats!!!! !!!!


----------



## peggy

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

I thought she put up 1 finger each time, but I could be wrong. But they do look like nice big babies. Soooooo cute. Good for momma.


----------



## VickiH

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

I couldn't tell, the light was in the way. They look nice and healthy!


----------



## jduwall

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

That as completely amazing...great job momma and what sweet babies....

YEAH~~!!!! TWINS :leap: :birthday:


----------



## firelight27

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

She definitely did two fingers for the second baby.


----------



## jduwall

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

are there 3 babies~~!!!!


----------



## jduwall

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

my bad..2 babies.....they look so sweet


----------



## RunAround

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Sorry, the other kid you saw was Salt. I let her steal a drink.

So yep, Dreamer had two kiddos! They are pretty big. Boy is 3lbs and girl is 4lbs! The girl is already jumping around the stall and causing trouble! Poor Dreamer is so tired... me too!

Kidding replay: 




Salt spent the day out in the barn with her Brother and Sisters and she tried to nurse from her mom. I usually have to hold her up to the teat.


----------



## Allipoe

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Can't wait to see pictures! It was so great to see them born, and then bouncing so quickly!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Congrats!!!!! And I agree it was a LOT of fun seeing them born! I can't wait to see some color pics of them as I really like Dreamer! Thanks so much for letting us be a part of it!


----------



## mommaB

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Thanks for reposting that!  I had an apt. so I was unable to stay and watch live!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Pictures!!!

Boy:

















Girl:

















We will be retaining the doe but the buck will be available. Both are moonspotted!!! 
Does name is going to be Phoenix Rising Cream Puff


----------



## liz

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

LOVE her name!! Both are adorable too!

Ashley, I have to say that I hope you have started a streak of good luck with those of us still waiting, I don't think you could have asked for better kiddings than the 3 you have had and I truly hope that the rest are as good for you :hug: And I hope you stay on top with the doelings :hi5:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Thanks liz, but I have to say, Gale's kidding was far from perfect. I was so nervous trying to get my hand in there without ripping her. It was a very tight fit and I'm still not sure how I had the room to move the first kids nose up without hurting Gale. It was a team effort to get those kids up and moving. My mom helped a lot!

But yes, more doelings would be very nice. Gale did a good job starting us out on top! 

Will keep my fingers crossed for some :kidred: :kidred: for everyone else as well. :thumb:


----------



## liz

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

It didn't look to be anything other than you helping the first out....You did very well and having your mom there to help is a Godsend!
You didn't appear to be frantic, you kept your head and have 4 GORGEOUS and thriving kids and Gale seems to be doing well too.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Ditto! You looked like a pro to me! Congrats, and Dreamer's kids are GORGEOUS!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Salt cracked me up this morning! I was late feeding her since I slept in a bit. So I put her on the floor while I heated up a bottle. Well she slipped and slid her way over to the christmas tree where she found a pointy ornament. I guess she thought it looked like a giant teat cause she bumped it and tried to suckle, which resulted in her getting little sparkles all over her face! She now is all sparkled up and ready to make people pass out from the cuteness of her with sparkles!!!  :shocked: :ROFL:


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Those babies are sooooooo darn cute! All of your babies are adorable! Just send me the boys! Really if it wouldn't cost me an arm and an leg, I would sooooooo be serious!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Awwwww!!!! And where is your camera for this? you gotta share more pics of her, it's not fair that your keeping her to yourself!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

awe Ashley thats to cute!


----------



## minibarn

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

congratulations on all the new babies! i love watching newborns! i missed most of your births except for #3 & 4 of gale's. it's great to get a baby fix while i wait for mine. do you have any more does due soon?


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

That is cute, and you are definitely seeming to have a good run-hopefully it is 2011 good luck! Now, when my doe due around mid February (who appears to be having a load of babies-and is a FF) starts kiddings, can I call for your expertise??? LOL. HOpefully I will just go out there one morning, and there they will be!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: *Dreamer* @ RunAround/Phoenix Rising labor (spice had tw*

Saleen on Cam now. Her ligs are almost gone, but who knows when she is going to kid. :? :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## Bellafire Farm

She's laying down sleeping soundly .... but there is a black spot next to her??? Is that a baby or a chicken or my wild imagination or a feed tub or ????


----------



## RunAround

It's a feed tub. The kids have dropped for sure though cause her sides are much smaller! :leap:


----------



## CrazyAcre

Can you tell me what kind of Camera your using , I would love to get one next month if they are not to expensive, I have one now, but its old and I don't think I can hook it up to the computer.
Thanks


----------



## RunAround

This is the camera I have: http://www.amazon.com/VideoSecu-Weather ... 2DYMXA9AB7

Thats the one I have on Saleen right now. It has the better night vision. The other camera is made by a company who doesn't make cameras anymore.

Both cameras are wired. I hate wireless, but it just doesn't work for me because of all the trees, garage, ect.

I only know how to put a camera online Via marestare, there may be other ways, but I don't know them.

To put a camera online via marestare you need a Dazzle (around $40 refurbished) Your camera plugs into this and it plugs into the computer. Then you need to download adobe flash encorder(download available via marestare downloads) Then marestare will help you put the right info into the program so it can stream online via their server. So as you can see it's not cheap to start up. Thankfully I got all my camera stuff as presents.


----------



## RunAround

Here is the little house princess:

























She is sitting in the bottle pictures, too hard to eat and stand at the same time yet.


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.....  :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh my!! what an adorable creature she is


----------



## liz

AWWWWWWW! I am so glad that she has been doing so well!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww thanks so much for the pics! She is sooo precious! Bless her little heart  Are you going to keep her?


----------



## logansmommy7

LOVE her! She is absolutely adorable...


----------



## mommaB

Toooooo cute!! So Ashley do you need anything else with that cam to hard wire?


----------



## jduwall

she is so cute...look at that little face....aaawwww


----------



## Allipoe

Saleen sure is doing a wierd thing with her head. Sticking it up and out and twisting it...then looking back at her sides. Its making me think shes contracting. But I am pretty new, so don't wanna be an alarmist. o.o


----------



## RunAround

No, sadly I can't keep them all as my babies. Otherwise I'd have LOADS more goats he he. I do want her to go to a special home. 

As for the camera, yes you need to buy cable to run from the camera to the dazzle. 

And Saleen has always liked to roll her head funny, but yeah, i think she is in early labor cause her udder filled a lot.


----------



## Epona142

Poor mama, she's just standing there with her head against the wall. Early labor maybe


----------



## HoosierShadow

Yep looks like early labor to me with the way she is standing there so quiet! Reminds me of my doe the other night she did the same thing.


----------



## Epona142

Yeah, Hope likes to stand with her head against the wall.


----------



## CrazyAcre

Ashley,
were do you get the Dazzle, I tried googling it and came up with nothing..
Thanks


----------



## RunAround

Here is the website: http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/u ... ts/Dazzle/

I got mine through amazon refurbished.

Saleen is standing weird with her head like that. Not normal for her, but I am still sleeping tonight.


----------



## kannm

Saleen is still holding out!! I cannot believe it!

Thank you, by the way, for putting your cam up for all of us to see. It has been wonderful and heartwarming to watch your goats (and you with your goats). My kids and I just sit and watch sometimes and talk about your goats. We've missed every kidding, though!


----------



## RunAround

I induced Saleen today, so she should go tomorrow. She was going too long and my gut it telling me something is wrong. I am trying to think positive, but this is the longest one of my goats has ever held out.


----------



## Allipoe

Yeah... I was looking at your kidding schedule, then her, then wincing. Thats a long time. Sending positive thoughts your direction!!!


----------



## logansmommy7

Oh, I hope all is well...you all are in my thoughts for a safe delivery.


----------



## kannm

How did you induce her? Was it medication or is there some manual way to get things going? --I am thinking about how they sometimes 'strip the bag of waters' for human ladies to go into labor.


----------



## Epona142

I'll keep an eye on her, along with many others I'm sure! I'm up pretty late so if she starts laboring at night/early early morning, I'll see it.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Ewww and I think snow is coming your way... good luck!!


----------



## mommaB

I saw y ain there feelin her belly! I hope all goes well for you & Saleen. ray: for a safe delivery!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow I hadn't realized she was due on 1/1. How are things looking Ashley? And I am also curious to know how you induced her. 
Lots of thoughts and prayers going out for you and Saleen!


----------



## RunAround

Inducing is not something that is done lightly. I wont post how it's done on an open forum because of the possibility a newbie will see it and just go ahead and do it. If you really want to know how it's done I will tell you in an email. I will say that it's done with drugs, but they are drugs you would need a script for. 

Saleen should go tomorrow, hopefully lol


----------



## liz

I'm at work til 2 tomorrow so I hope I get chance to see these ones coming into the world!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Good idea Ashley! I'll pm you if I ever need to know LOL I did read some stuff a while back on inducing I wasn't sure if that's what you did, but I bet what I read is probably kind of standard for goat induction. I hope and pray to never need to go that route. 

I hope everything goes smoothly for her and for you!


----------



## kannm

RunAround said:


> Inducing is not something that is done lightly. I wont post how it's done on an open forum because of the possibility a newbie will see it and just go ahead and do it. If you really want to know how it's done I will tell you in an email. I will say that it's done with drugs, but they are drugs you would need a script for.
> 
> Saleen should go tomorrow, hopefully lol


Yeah, I was just curious, don't need to or really want to know.

But, I hope it goes well for you and Saleen and the babies.


----------



## mommaB

Starting to think Saleen is never going to kid??? Uuuuhhhg I feel bad for you Ashley!


----------



## Allipoe

Holymoley...shes still holding on to them. *sings* "Come on Saleen...oooh, you know what I mean...have yer baaabieees! Coome ooon Saaalleeeen!"

Hoping everything is alright. : /


----------



## Idahodreamer

Are you sure you induced the right goat? 
( :ROFL: )


On a side note:  I seriously hope and pray nothing is wrong. Here's to a safe kidding, Ashley. ray:


----------



## 4hmama

She was just turned at an angle where she looks posty...hopefully soon. Hang in there, and COME ONE BABIES!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres

:grouphug: 
Come on Saleen! I'm ray: She has a safe easy delivery soon. Can't wait to see some more babies :stars:


----------



## peggy

Saleen is walking around really restless and looking at her tummy. Could she be ready, has she been checked lately??


----------



## peggy

Is anyone else seeing this????? Looks like she is pushing?????? or maybe just peeing....oh, this is nerve wreaking.


----------



## peggy

what's the low and high barn alert signs for on the cam site??


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Poor girl


----------



## StaceyRosado

Low alert means usually early labor is in progress high alert means kidding is in progress. The individual who owns the video feed and possibly the mare stare staff can set those alerts


----------



## peggy

Thanks Stacey.


----------



## RunAround

I set the low alert just now. Don't worry I am watching her


----------



## Allipoe

*so excited!!!* Come oon Saleen!! My daughter keeps coming over to peek at the computer (shes 5 years old), and saying "Are the Darlings born yet?" I double took at her, then realized she was trying to say DOELINGS...but its coming out DARLINGS. I can't correct her...its right all around, hehehe.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Come on momma! You can do it!
Praying for a safe and easy kidding for you Ashley!


----------



## Allipoe

I think I just saw a bubble. Her rear isn't usually dark colored, is it? ray:


----------



## Allipoe

Maybe its a marking. Urgh. *sits on hands*


----------



## RunAround

It's her tail. Believe me, if she was pushing or had a bubble I would be out there.


----------



## Allipoe

Thats what I just said to myself. "Caaalm, Alli, caaalm. Wait to start bouncing until Ashley is out there!" :laugh:


----------



## RunAround

See, just faking it. :hair: :GAAH: lol


----------



## RPC

Believe me Ashley i understand the whole she's faking it stuff Athena was like that for a week or 2 but now we have contractions and stretching so I am 99% sure it will be today.


----------



## Allipoe

They are in there, puppy pad down!!! Come ooon girl! You can do it!


----------



## Allipoe

I am having sympathy contractions. >.<


----------



## Epona142

Sending good thoughts. I wonder if the kid is positioned badly


----------



## Allipoe

With as much checking/manipulating as she is doing...its looking like it. D:


----------



## Epona142

She shut the camera off...now I'm really worried


----------



## Allipoe

Think positive thoughts. Lots of good vibes. >.<


----------



## 4hmama

Hoping everything is okay... :?


----------



## Epona142

Jingles for Saleen..


----------



## Idahodreamer

I hope everything turns out ok. . . . .


----------



## milk and honey

I wonder if this means a trip to the vet?


----------



## RPC

I hope everything is ok Ashley :0)


----------



## mommaB

oh man :? hope everything is ok? :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado

I believe they will be heading to the vet - pray things go well and for the kids and mom to be ok


----------



## CrazyAcre

Sending prayers that all come back home safe and well !


----------



## greatcashmeres

ray: Dear Lord we ask you for strength for all of them and for guiding knowledge in the care of Saleen and her babies.


----------



## peggy

Oh no....I just checked back in and see that the camera is off. I hope and pray that all is going to be okay. On my.........


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Oh Ashley Im so sorry. I hope everything turns out ok. Here's to good healthy babies, and mommy.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres

What happened? Last I checked she had just set off the low alert, had some chores to do and stuff around the house. Now I check back and the cams off and talk about a vet visit :shocked: . Please fill me in. I pray everything is going to be Okay. 

Come on Saleen please pull through. :sigh:


----------



## liz

Prayers that Saleen stays healthy and has healthy babies ray: 
:hug: To you Ashley :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado

Saleen is in surgery now Ashley said


----------



## lissablack

Thanks for telling us Stacey, I think a lot of us are waiting with anxiety. I sure hope Saleen will be all right. And the kids. And Ashley.

Jan


----------



## liz

Thank you for the update Stacey..please be sure that Ashley knows that we are sending prayers :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz

ray: Praying for a safe delivery... :hug: :hug: To Ashley...


----------



## StaceyRosado

Ok text from Ashley

"You can tell them she is at Tufts in surgery."


----------



## Epona142

Thinking good thoughts..


----------



## jduwall

Saying prayers for Ashley and family.... ray: ray: 
God Bless~~!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww poor Saleen  And poor Ashley, so many thoughts and prayers going their way right now! I know you will update us when you know more Stacey and BTW THANK YOU for those updates!


----------



## StaceyRosado

Ashley said there were 2 dead kids - they are closing her up.


----------



## liz

How sad, I am praying hard that Saleen recovers quickly and that Ashley knows she did right by her :hug:


----------



## RPC

Poor ashley and saleen that is really sad. Best wishes to both of them.


----------



## HoosierShadow

How heartbreaking  I am so sorry for the loss, but pray that Saleen heals quickly and will overcome this. I too hope Ashley knows she did what she could, nobody can predict these outcomes, and she saved Saleen by taking her in, not much more you can do than that.


----------



## lissablack

I'm so sorry Ashley. I sure hope Saleen is going to be okay. 

Jan


----------



## Allipoe

D: Oh maaan. Thats so sad!!! Heres hoping for speedy recovery for mama and Ashley.


----------



## Epona142

So sorry. Good thoughts for Saleen to recover.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I passed on your condolences to Ashley and told her we were all pulling for Saleen


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

I'm so sorry it turned out the way it did. But hope Saleen will be ok.


----------



## toth boer goats

that is so sad.....  I am very sorry...... prayers sent that way... ray: and :hug:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres

Sending good thoughts for a good recovery on momma, this is terrible news.


----------



## jduwall

Prayers for her and Saleen....how sad...so so sorry.... tell her we are sending positive thoughts her way....


----------



## mommaB

so sorry, :hug: hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Ashley said she is awake and eating a little hay but "ouchie"


----------



## Idahodreamer

That's too bad. Poor Saleen and Ashley!!!


----------



## CapriGem

Sending lots of :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Great news that she is up and trying to eat. I'm sure she's really sore  Poor baby girl


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

oh. I was wondering what happened to the cam.
I'm sorry to hear the sad news  but hope Saleen recovers quickly.

:hug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Im so sorry Ashley..
:hug:


----------



## logansmommy7

Bless her heart...and yours Ashley. Hope she pulls through surgery okay and ends up healthier than ever.


----------



## minibarn

i'm so sorry the wait ended this way! :sigh: best wishes for a speedy recovery for saleen.


----------



## newmama30+

so sorry Ashley, hope Saleen recovers okay for you.


----------



## Bellafire Farm

HUGE hugs and prayers from Oregon!

Praying that you all will recover mentally and physically, both human and animal alike. Times like this are so tough... :hug:


----------



## RunAround

Thank You for the prayers, I'm still in shock, and just not sure what to say but thank you.

Here's a pic of poor Saleen after she woke up. She is in a LOT of pain right now, but stable. She's at Tufts, so it's the best place she could be in a few states. 

























She is staying at the vets tonight because they are controlling her pain with narcotic pain killers.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww Ashley look at that sweetie, bless her heart. I'm glad to hear she'll be on pain meds tonight, and hopefully she'll heal up quickly. C-Sections hurt  <I've had 3>. Thanks so much for getting on here and updating us, it's much appreciated and I know we're all sending out thoughts and prayers your way and LOTS OF HUGS TOO!


----------



## StaceyRosado

I started a new topic for anyone who maybe interested in helping the Turcottes with the surgery expense

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=18351

No pressure to give -- just an opportunity to help if you feel so inclined.


----------



## milk and honey

Oooooh, she looks so sweet. Prayers for a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## RunAround

Thank You for the prayers, Saleen is going to really need them to pull through this. 

Both kids were dead. I knew the second I put my hand in there and felt them. Then I couldn't reach the kid to reposition it right cause it was so far down. Then I felt the front leg and it was bent weird and wouldn't move. Thats when I realized the kids weren't going to be able to come out without help. Course my regular vet didn't answer the phone and neither of the other sort of local vets answered their phones, so I called Tufts. I just said I was bringing her in and they said ok and they would get information from me once I was on the road and headed to them. So Thank God for them. They were so helpful. 

Once we got there they brought out a gurney and rushed her into a treatment room. I got to stay with her and held her head still while they tried to get an IV in her. They blew the vein on the one side and and had to start all over on the other side. She stood patiently the whole time despite the hard contractions she was having. They also did an ultrasound and didn't find any kid heart beats. Then they drew blood to run electrolyte levels before surgery and gave her fluids. I stayed with her until they were ready to take her back to the OR, then we went to the waiting room. And wait we did. The kids ended up being deformed, and would have never come out without a c-section. So I know I did the right thing, for a while I was questioning it. I wanted to see them and they let me. Since they are a teaching school they are going to do necropsys on the kids to see what went wrong for free. 

We got to be with Saleen right when she was waking up from surgery. She was shaking like crazy and would call out and look for kids. It really tore me up inside. They ended up giving her the good pain meds and she calmed down after a while. But she would still groan and moan in pain. She did eat some hay, and had a weird craving for shavings. She is staying at the vets over night and should be able to go home tomorrow. They are going to call us in the morning. She still needs your prayers since recovery from a c-section is really hard in goats. I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to get the bad news phone call.. *sigh*

So thank you again everyone, I wanted to let you know what happened, since I am sure you were all wondering. I know I always wonder. And a BIG thank you to anyone who donates. I'm in tears after reading all the posts of everyone who cares.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Praying that beautiful girl heals up quickly!

You are amazing ashley, saleen is so lucky to have you!


----------



## Epona142

I post Marestare cams on my FB and several of my friends who have watched your goats kid recently were watching when you checked her, then shut off the camera, so I have been keeping them updated. They all send good thoughts to you and Saleen.

My heart just sunk when that camera went off. I will continue to have good thoughts for Saleen and you.


----------



## keren

oh ashley, I am so sorry. I have a group of friends here in australia (not on tgs) who watch your mare stare too ... know that we are all sending our best wishes and prayers to you and saleen. 

Having been through the same thing I sort of know how you feel - except my girl had live babies. 

I hope saleen pulls through this just fine. I know my charlotte did. 


huge hugs for you and saleen both.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow Ashley, reading your post :'( I hope Saleen is continuing to get better, poor sweetie. I wonder what made those kids deformed, you'll have to share with us when the necropsy is finished, and very nice that they are diong it for free, as I can't imagine having to pay for that too. 

Many thoughts and prayers still going your way.


----------



## kids-n-peeps

:grouphug: We all hope she pulls through and recovers her strength. Sorry you are all having to go through this :grouphug:


----------



## RunAround

The vet said she is doing great this morning. So we are going to pick her up now.  Wish us luck.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Praying that she recovers quickly for you, Ashley.


----------



## cdtrum

Oh Ashley.....I am so sorry, but happy to hear she is doing so well this morning! I wasn't on last night and had no idea.... I wondered why when I got on my email this morning why you would be up pm'ing me at that time.

Take care and prayers coming your way for you, your mom and Saleen,
Denise


----------



## Coyote Night Acres

Oh, that's great that she is doing good this morning. I'm praying for you and her. ray: 

I was just curiouse, what does this mean for future kiddings for her? Will she never be able to be bred again, because she'll have to have C-sections all the time? Or will she be able to be bred, but a date to take them c-section has to be made? Or am I way off and she can have a normal birth following a c-section?

When you say the kids were deformed, does this mean not developed enough or like birth defects. What would have caused this? :chin:


----------



## StaceyRosado

those are a lot of questions Coyote Night Acres If Ashley has time when she returns she may be able to answer them for you. A lot is still up in the air depending how her recovery is.

Saleen is on her way home with Dianne and Ashley - I hear she is doing very well.


----------



## 4kids

Oh Ashley- So sorry about the kids! You DID the right thing. I am praying for a speeding recovery! I feel you pain! (as you well know)


----------



## mommaB

> I was just curiouse, what does this mean for future kiddings for her? Will she never be able to be bred again, because she'll have to have C-sections all the time? Or will she be able to be bred, but a date to take them c-section has to be made? Or am I way off and she can have a normal birth following a c-section?


 Those are VERY good questions, and I wonder the same things? As tragic as this all is, it could be used as a good learning tool for those of us who are not as expperienced!

Ashley thankyou soooo much for keeping us updated! If you can, it would be wonderful if you could explain to those of us who don't know, what this will mean for Saleen's future.

Thoughts and prayers, glad she is coming home!


----------



## peggy

All the best to you and a healthy recovery for Saleen. She is so beautiful.


----------



## capriola-nd

I'm so sorry to read all of this. 

Just a note on those questions. We have dealt with two c-sections on different Pygmy does. One has had two successful kiddings after needing a c-section to deliver a huge single buck. She needed only minimal assistance on the other deliveries. The other doe had three easy deliveries on her own and needed a c-section the last time.

So, it depends on the doe and situation. Plenty of healing time is required (as with any kidding, normal or not). It's quite possible the doe could have normal deliveries after a c-section. . . or maybe not. Cannot know for sure.


----------



## citylights

Oh, no! I just heard, Ashley -- I am so, so sorry. Thank God, Saleen is doing okay. Iknow you, your mom, and Saleen are all heartbroken over this. But hugs, kisses, and prayers to you all.


----------



## RunAround

Saleen is home!! :leap: :leap: :leap: 

We went to get her out back and I was preparing for the worst, for her to be in wicked pain still and moaning like last night, but to my surprise she was alert and feeling pretty darn good. She didn't want to leave the stall at first cause I think she didn't want to go through that again. lol

The ride home was pretty smooth, we forgot to bring a coat for her, so we had a makeshift coat made out of a cheap sweatshirt from CVS. She looked so funny. Then she didn't want to leave the truck at all, but once we got her out she pulled my mom all the way to the barn. 

She has the coat on because they had to shave almost her whole left side. She's on stall rest for 6 weeks! She gets her stitches out in two weeks.

She can be bred again in the fall provided she heals up alright. 

As to why the kids were deformed, we don't know. The vet is going to do a necropsy on the kids to try and figure out what went wrong. I'm not going to go into the details of what was wrong with them, just that they were too stiff and deformed to come out the right way. Without a C-section we would have lost Saleen for sure. 

Thank you again everyone for your support. :grouphug:


----------



## RPC

I am glad she is feeling better and everything is going alright. Sorry you had to go thru that. Sending prayers your way for a super fast recovery.


----------



## kannm

So glad Saleen is feeling strong. I hope she heals quickly.


----------



## cdtrum

:clap: So happy for you all and she is home where she can recover in her own surroundings!


----------



## Allipoe

Go Saleen!  I am so excited to hear about her doing well with the surgery!! Heres hoping the recovery goes well, and we see her back to her old self in no time. I can't wait to see Miss Elegant Neck (as I have taken to calling her in my head) frolicking again!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

:hugs: to you both! Cannot believe this happened but thank god she's alright. 

mind if I ask what kind of deformity the kids had? My alpaca just aborted a 6month old cria (12 month gestation) and it was a genetic anomaly


----------



## CrazyAcre

Ashley I am so sorry for your loss, but I am glad to see Saleen is doing much better and I hope she has a quick and full recovery.. :grouphug:


----------



## RunAround

Thanks everyone. She isn't feeling too great tonight. At the vets advice I gave her some more banamine. Also gave her some b-complex cause she isn't eating grain.


----------



## StaceyRosado

right now she is calling and nibbling on food looking pretty good. Hope you can get some sleep tonight and she continues to improve


----------



## RunAround

Saleen is doing much better now that her pain is under control. She doesn't seem to be drinking though. So if you see her drink please let me know. I am away from the barn all day today, but managed to get online at the hospital.


----------



## liz

I'm off today, will keep checking on her. She looks good Ashley! Good to see her up and moving, I take it that her water bucket is in the far corner? The heat lamp has it shielded a bit but I can see enough to know when she's drinking.

You take care of yourself!


----------



## RunAround

Taking her to tufts really made a difference in her surgery and recovery, I'm so glad we did it.  Yes the water bucket is a bit hidden, I haven't had time to move it. But you can at least tell if she drinks.


----------



## cdtrum

She is looking good :!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: :hug:


----------

